# Meet my first rat boy Apollo :D



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I just adopted Apollo from a rescue who he had been surrendered to after being used for breeding. His cage is a little bare right now I have LOTS of toys I am working on fleece ropes , Hammocks , corner hammocks cat bell balls platic chain to climb . I am working on getting hanging bird toys and ladders and a tunnel. Is there any other toys I could get or make? 

This is his temp cage I am going to order a super pet exotics cage and right now he is a loner but i am getting him neutered in a few weeks then slowly introducing him to two girls. he cant get out of his cage even though it looks like it.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Would hope he doesn't shove his head through and get it stuck. 
Also, your bottom ramp is crazy steep.


----------



## purple rat (Nov 9, 2010)

awwww- he's so cute. He looks just like my Neo! 8)
How about attaching a basket to one of the walls for him to climb up into and look around...my guys enjoy it


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

he actually uses both ramps and one ramp had to be super steep because the bar spacing. He sometimes sticks his head through but he doesnt try to and cant go further out and he can easily pull his head back in. but like I said new cage very soon. 

Ok I will add basket to the list  Thanks


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

What a cutie (and biggie)! Even though the cage is a bit bare, at least he has lots of room to romp around... or just laze about in. ;D My boys love the basket idea mentioned before. There's a local strawberry farm that allows people to pick the fields each season and I'll pick up the extra baskets they have each year. I use cable ties to secure it to the side of the cage and it actually makes a nice salad hopper, although it would work nicely as a little bed as well. So there's lots of uses for baskets when it comes to ratties. And boxes! Boxes, boxes, boxes! My three guys absolutely love cardboard boxes from anything and everything. Even if he can't fit in it, he'll have fun chewing it, or you can even throw some treats in there. Have fun with your lovely boy.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I added way more to the cage and ordered a bunch and a new cage and I contacted the rescue about getting two girls after his neuter


----------



## Werepuppy (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow he's the spitting image of my boota (rip) 
Boota was my preloved rescue and was 750g when I first got him (original owners thought it was ok to feed him nothing but junk food ) but I got him down to 500g in the end. I think a combination of pneumonia and heart problems got the better of him and he had to be pts due to meds not working. :'(









Can you see the likeness? Do miss my big boo.


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

What a cutie! He looks like he's going to be a big squish, especially after his neuter.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Apollo now has 3 cagemates his male cagemate Yuki needs to be neutered before we can move on to introductions with the girls. And Apollo is 623 grams and has a very healthy diet he is just a big squish.


----------

